# karaoke dj



## skint back (Oct 15, 2007)

Lookin for a karaoke dj for the Milton area. Must have your own equipment. pm me or call avalon bowling center 995-4006 ask for mandy


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

TKTom 850-261-3575


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

TkTom x 2! He does a great job!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

TK TOM and HOT REELS..


----------

